# Selle SAn Marco Rolls saddle



## rich p (15 Jul 2010)

SteveL of this parish kindly donated me this saddle to try. It was okay but after 2 weeks of sitting on it I don't think it's the one for me. With Steve's permission I am therefore able to offer this to some other deserving member who'd like to see if it's more suited to your bum.


----------



## upsidedown (16 Jul 2010)

rich p said:


> SteveL of this parish kindly donated me this saddle to try. It was okay but after 2 weeks of sitting on it I don't think it's the one for me. With Steve's permission I am therefore able to offer this to some other deserving member who'd like to see if it's more suited to your bum.



Rich i would be very glad to try it out to replace my rapidly disintegrating MTB saddle.

cheers

paul


----------



## montage (18 Jul 2010)

ah damn ... Should have checked here earlier


----------



## yello (18 Jul 2010)

Not personally interested as I have one and like it. BUT, upsidedown, it's not really an MTB saddle. Are you considering it for MTB use?


----------



## upsidedown (18 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> Not personally interested as I have one and like it. BUT, upsidedown, it's not really an MTB saddle. Are you considering it for MTB use?



Hi yello

No it's my commuter/shopper. The WTB MTB saddle that came with it is now little more than a plastic frame.

Completely understand if it's to go to a more thoroughbred road bike though.

cheers

paul


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2010)

Sorry everyone, I forgot about this!!
It's really a touring/road saddle but I should offer it first to Upsidedown if he thinks it would be suitable.


----------



## Tynan (26 Jul 2010)

suspect I'm third dibs but if it happens, my current saddle is reaching the end after two and ahalf years i suspect


----------



## Jonnyrau (26 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> suspect I'm third dibs but if it happens, my current saddle is reaching the end after two and ahalf years i suspect



Hey,

I am new to riding bikes and I am trying to do up a raleigh richmond which is in dire need of a new saddle. It sounds perfect if it is still available!

Jonny


----------



## upsidedown (26 Jul 2010)

Rich

please give it to somebody with a bike that can do it justice.I suppose it's a bit posh for a commuter.

cheers

paul


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2010)

I had a Rolls on my MTB for years - very bum specific though !!!


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2010)

Montage was second in line so now Upsidedown has stood to one side, I'll offer it to him. Watch this space though!


----------



## montage (28 Jul 2010)

Saddle arrived today, cheers Rich!
If I don't like it I will post it to the next person down on the list which I guess is Tynan?
Thanks again


----------

